# Upgrade for my old PC



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2013)

Well all my curent components are listed in my siggy.

I want to upgrade/buy cpu(intel only), mobo, RAM, cpu cooler, 1tb HDD

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:I'll be mainly using the PC for media, gaming, software development tools, web surfing. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35k - 37k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not really unless its requierd, as and when the softwares/games demand it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windos 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I already have a 500gb seagate...I am thinking of getting 1tb more

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: no. I have a LG 21.5" monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: graphics card ATI Radeon HD 5770, logitec keyboard, microsoft mouse, cabinet(HAF 922), PSU(Corsair VX550)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: next week probably if the build/budget gets finalised then.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: buying locally mostly from Lamington RD

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Want best performance possible in that budget. Also should I consider the new Haswell processor?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

FX 8350 @ 12k
ASUS m5a97 r2.0 evo @ 7k
RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
Seasonic S12II 620W @ 5.5k
Toshiba / WD 1 tb @ 4.5k
CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k

Total : 35.2k


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

WD blue 1TB is only 3.9k
You should think about haswell only if you dont want OC in this budget or stick with FX
btw do you want to buy cabinet, dvd writer?
if yes NZXT gamma and asus 24x


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2013)

sorry guys...forgot to mention more details, have updated the post.



ankush28 said:


> WD blue 1TB is only 3.9k
> You should think about haswell only if you dont want OC in this budget or stick with FX
> btw do you want to buy cabinet, dvd writer?
> if yes NZXT gamma and asus 24x



I already have a HAF 922 cabinet



Chaitanya said:


> FX 8350 @ 12k
> ASUS m5a97 r2.0 evo @ 7k
> RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
> Seasonic S12II 620W @ 5.5k
> ...



forgot to mention that I would prefer only Intel cpus


----------



## truegenius (Jul 3, 2013)

intel i5-3570 Rs13k
intel DZ75ML 45K Rs4.5k
gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 8GB (2x4GB) Rs4.5k
wd caviar black 1TB 5.5k
coolermaster hyper 212 evo Rs2.5k or if your cabinet is not big enough the  hyper tx3 evo for Rs1.5k heatsink

~29-30k total


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 3, 2013)

where is psu??^^
seasonic s12 620


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> where is psu??^^
> seasonic s12 620


I already have Corsair vx550 psu



truegenius said:


> intel i5-3570 Rs13k
> intel DZ75ML 45K Rs4.5k
> gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 8GB (2x4GB) Rs4.5k
> wd caviar black 1TB 5.5k
> ...



I am wondering if I should go for i5 Haswell or i7 ivybridge 

Also guys I would prefer Asus mobos


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

abhidev said:


> forgot to mention that I would prefer only Intel cpus


Why??



abhidev said:


> I already have Corsair vx550 psu



Thats crap..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Why??


not any particular reason but I had never bought an AMD cpu ever before and also don't wanna experiment buying it ...I know they are good too but I'll stick to intel 



Chaitanya said:


> Thats crap..



really...why??? It won't be sufficient enough is it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Why i5 ?? FX 8350 is better then top end i5 while being 4k cheaper @ same time
AnandTech | Bench - CPU

Well if you can get a new & better one why not to replace??(PSU)

If you want intel anyway then
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+Z87-K+32GB+DDR3+Intel+Motherboard_C13P18077.html @ 12k

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=5751&category_id=122&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53 @ 17k
rest remain same as in my suggested config


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know maan I am bit hesitant and confused ...lets wait for others to post in their suggestions too...

Also has anyone use ASUS P8Z77-V ???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 3, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I already have Corsair vx550 psu



That psu is really very good one and  of  VX high endseries.No need to get new one


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 3, 2013)

650Ti Boost 1GB is available for 12K. In case you want an decent GPU.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> That psu is really very good one and  of  VX high endseries.No need to get new one



yeaa...n I think 550w is enough for this setup



avinandan012 said:


> 650Ti Boost 1GB is available for 12K. In case you want an decent GPU.



I don't think my old gpu will gv me any decent offer if I sell it...and anyways its able to handle current games nicely..so will keep the gpu as it is for now


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 3, 2013)

Get GTX 660.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yeaa...n I think 550w is enough for this setup



Silly me.. 

 I confused it for CX series.. Sorry



BTW what abt AMD vs Intel?? What you have to say??
In 16k range HD 7870 is recommended
or
GTX 660 in 13k range


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2013)

guys please leave the graphics card aside for now  and help me with other components...

all the other experts...pls give in ur advice


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> FX 8350 @ 12k
> ASUS m5a97 r2.0 evo @ 7k
> RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
> Seasonic S12II 620W @ 5.5k
> ...



I still suggest this.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2013)

*New Build*

*Processor* = ?
*Mobo* = ?
*RAM* = RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
*HDD* = WD 1 tb @ 4.5k
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 @ 12k
ASUS M5A97 evo R2.0 @7k



If you want intel anyway then
ASUS Z87-K @ 12k

i5-4670k @ 17k


----------



## truegenius (Jul 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I am wondering if I should go for i5 Haswell or i7 ivybridge
> 
> Also guys I would prefer Asus mobos



haswell provides only 5-10% more per clock performance in comparision to ivy bridge
so instead of lower clocked haswell, go with higher clocked ivy bridge

and if you go high clocked haswell route then it won't be that much vfm

so in below rig include an asus board upto 11k to keep it in 35k budget



truegenius said:


> intel i5-3570 Rs13k
> gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 8GB (2x4GB) Rs4.5k
> wd caviar black 1TB 5.5k
> coolermaster hyper 212 evo Rs2.5k or if your cabinet is not big enough the  hyper tx3 evo for Rs1.5k heatsink
> ...



with z75 or z77 chipset board, you can overclock 3570 (non-k) to 4ghz base + turbo
which is good overclock for long run


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

But don't you think FX 8350 would be much better idea ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Although I think FX 8350 will be better performer, but anyways:

i5 4430 (13000)
Asus H87M-E (7880)
G.Skill RipjwasX 4 GB (2200)
WD Blue 1 TB (3800)

toatl: 26880

no need of aftermarket cooler for this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2013)

@abhidev: Send a PM to Cilus (he has very good knowledge in PC hardware) and point to this thread.

I wonder how much HD5770 will sync (performancewise) with newGen system which u r upgrading


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> If you want intel anyway then
> ASUS Z87-K @ 12k
> 
> i5-4670k @ 17k





harshilsharma63 said:


> Although I think FX 8350 will be better performer, but anyways:
> 
> i5 4430 (13000)
> Asus H87M-E (7880)
> ...


already suggested a better CPU & mobo combo..



Zangetsu said:


> @abhidev: Send a PM to Cilus (he has very good knowledge in PC hardware) and point to this thread.
> 
> I wonder how much HD5770 will sync (performancewise) with newGen system which u r upgrading


 very much identical to HD 7750
AnandTech | Bench - GPU12


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2013)

ok here is the updated one
*New Build*

*Processor* = Intel Core i5-4670K - 16.5k OR Intel Core i5-3570K - 14.9k (which one is ideal)
*Mobo* = ?
*RAM* = RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k OR gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 8GB (2x4GB) Rs4.5k (what's the diff)
*HDD* = WD 1 tb @ 4.5k
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k


----------



## truegenius (Jul 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ok here is the updated one
> *New Build*
> *RAM* = RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k OR gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 8GB (2x4GB) Rs4.5k (what's the diff)



i didnt tried the ripjawsx
but since its cheaper and same specs so it sounds better vfm

i found that gskill sniper overclocks very good
1600mhz cl9 @1.5v gskill sniper overclocked to 2ghz cl10 @1.6v on an amd phenom 1090t platform (phenom aren't ram speed friendly)
(check attachment for prime95, jedec profiles, overclocked settings, i ran the test for 7 minutes only because temps already crossed the limit of 60 (temperature 2))

its another point is that it have jedec profile for over 1333mhz (for comparision, corsair vangence lacks this) due to which it sets itself @1.6ghz at first boot while vangence needs manual tweaking
so tell someone to post ripjawsx jedec profile shot for more detailed comparision

personally i like sniper's design too


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2013)

IMO, the AMD configuration suggested by Chaitanya is the one you should get.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> IMO, the AMD configuration suggested by Chaitanya is the one you should get.



It has heating problems right??  I don't know why but I am bit hesitant and now more confused


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL..
It's default heatsink is very nice & keeps cool even for small overclocks..

If you are worried of overheating then read overheating of Haswell CPU's


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> It has heating problems right??  I don't know why but I am bit hesitant and now more confused



A CPU does have higher power consumption does not mean it has heating issues. The idle power consumption of Piledriver Processors are almost identical to Sandy Bridge Processors and the temperature will be like 26 to 29 degree C with the stock cooler. With highest load, say all 8 cores at 100%, at stock speed, the temperature will be like 60 to 62 degree Celsius.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah heat generation is independent of rate of flow of heat.


----------



## truegenius (Jul 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> It has heating problems right??  I don't know why but I am bit hesitant and now more confused


don't wory about heating, in amd rig suggested by chaitanya he already included a best vfm aftermarket cooler which will keep it cool



Chaitanya said:


> FX 8350 @ 12k
> ASUS m5a97 r2.0 evo @ 7k
> RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
> Seasonic S12II 620W @ 5.5k
> ...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

truegenius said:


> i didnt tried the ripjawsx
> but since its cheaper and same specs so it sounds better vfm
> 
> i found that gskill sniper overclocks very good
> ...



hey thanks for the detailed info  ...well also read on the internet that some had problems fitting the ripjaws near the cooler and some said they managed to fit it as they are not too tall...is that so??



Cilus said:


> A CPU does have higher power consumption does not mean it has heating issues. The idle power consumption of Piledriver Processors are almost identical to Sandy Bridge Processors and the temperature will be like 26 to 29 degree C with the stock cooler. With highest load, say all 8 cores at 100%, at stock speed, the temperature will be like 60 to 62 degree Celsius.



check this out



Chaitanya said:


> But don't you think FX 8350 would be much better idea ??



just saw this and this...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just saw this and this...



Performance using all cores: FX 8350 won.
Single core performance: i5 4670k won, but name any three software which require considerable processing power and are still single-threaded.
Overclocking: FX 8350 won (though you'll nit need to overclock it really, just for the fun of it 
Value: i5 4670k won., but that's on the basis of foreign prices, not Indian prices.

And FX 8350 based system costs less than an equivalent intel based system. And with fixed budget, you can accommodate a better graphic card with fx 8350 than with an Intel based config.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Performance using all cores: FX 8350 won.
> Single core performance: i5 4670k won, but name any three software which require considerable processing power and are still single-threaded.
> Overclocking: FX 8350 won (though you'll nit need to overclock it really, just for the fun of it
> Value: i5 4670k won., but that's on the basis of foreign prices, not Indian prices.
> ...



but from a long term perspective isn't the LGA1150 based cpu preferred as the next version Intel cpu are gonna use the same....well its also true that this can change anytime and its not that I am gonna upgrade every year  :/??


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 5, 2013)

^ only if you are thinking to upgrade the processor


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

Others pls give ur inputs too....I'll be buying the components tomorrow or else I'll have to wait till the next weekend


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

AM3+ socket is future proof too as Steamroller will be using same socket


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2013)

That is an advantage for AMD too right. They already confirmed that Steam Roller is also going to be compatible with AM3+ socket.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

If OP is inclined more to intel then lets give him a better intel option.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> If OP is inclined more to intel then lets give him a better intel option.



So that he can run out of budget??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 5, 2013)

if op can afford i5 4670k then he *​should* go with it ,otherwise tight on budget fx 8350 is choice


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> if op can afford i5 4670k then he *​should* go with it ,otherwise tight on budget fx 8350 is choice



i5-4670k fails miserably in impressing me..
AnandTech | Bench - CPU

Coz 
1.costly
2.requires a mobo that is equally costly
3.requires a generous cooling solution.

IMO op should save more in this department & get a better GFX


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Intel Core i5-3570K advantages*

-This cpu has unlocked clock multiplier. The CPU can be freely overclocked on most motherboards if greater performance is required.

-The Intel i5-3570K is 8% more energy efficient.

*Intel Core i5-4670K advantages*

-Single-threaded performance of the CPU is higher.

-The Intel Core i5-4670K is 6% faster in multi-threaded programs.

-Memory performance of the processor is better.

-The i5-4670K includes AVX2 instructions, introduced in the recent past. These extensions are not broadly used by applications yet, but their support should improve in future apps.

-FMA3 instructions are enabled on this CPU. This technology is only available on AMD cpu, for that reason it may not get broad support from software vendors.

-The 4670K is less energy efficient under load, because Intel integrated VRM on the chip. It has lower idle power, but the comparison is for the maximum power consumption. Total system power consumption could be the same, though, but I can't confirm it.

 - you can upgrade to Next gen cpu Broadwell

its on op which to get ivy or haswell


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

well if op wants intel only i5-3570k is more sensible .. Now don't say anything about future upgrades


----------



## truegenius (Jul 5, 2013)

since op is using hd5770 so any of these is more than enough (even ivy too) and these are far better than e4500
and op's usages are not that cpu heavy
though i am inclined towards i5 because of its ipc ,tdp and current performance advantage



abhidev said:


> hey thanks for the detailed info  ...well also read on the internet that some had problems fitting the ripjaws near the cooler and some said they managed to fit it as they are not too tall...is that so??


in dual fan setup hyper 212 evo may have ram clearance problem, you can solve it buy sliding the fan up which is near ram
cilius have ripjawsx and hyper 212 plus, he can tell this more precisely

ripjawsx height 40mm (lower heatsink)
sniper height 42mm


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks guys for your inputs on processor... since I am more inclined towards Intel and also everywhere on the internet it say its better than AMD for gaming but not so better in the multi threaded programs than AMD....I will go for Intel Haswell since its just 1.5k more than i5 3570k(why not get a new one ??). 

So here's the updated build

*New Build*

*Processor* = Intel core i5 4670k 16.5k
*Mobo* = ?
*RAM* = RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k
*HDD* = WD 1 tb @ 4.5k
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Total* = 27.2k

Now what remains is the mobo??? So guys pls put in ur inputs fast as I'll be going tomorrow for the purchase...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ASUS Z87-K @ 12k



That MobO


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

how is Asus Gryphone ???


----------



## truegenius (Jul 5, 2013)

here are other options to consider
asrock z87 extreme 3 or z87M extreme 4 or z87 extreme 4 (non-asus options though)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2013)

truegenius said:


> here are other options to consider
> asrock z87 extreme 3 or z87M extreme 4 or z87 extreme 4 (non-asus options though)



thanx man...but I would prefer ASUS mobos only as they have better build quality IMO  Can you suggest ASUS mobos....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 6, 2013)

Asus Gryphone should be your choice.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Asus Gryphone should be your choice.



But it will overshoot budget..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> But it will overshoot budget..



yes I figured that  the total goes to arnd 42k 

I checked the online prices and here what they are

*New Build*

*Processor* = Intel core i5 4670k 16.5k --> Online(17.1k)
*Mobo* = Asus Gryphone(14.3) OR  Asus Z87-k(11.4k)
*RAM* = RipjawsX(8GB CL9) @ 4k --> Online(5k)
*HDD* = WD 1 tb @ 4.5k --> Online(5k)
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k --> Online(2.5k)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Total* = 27.2k


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 6, 2013)

About 95 people out of 100 never really upgrade the processor. Its the Graphic card that people upgrade after a point of time. So its useless brain whacking over a processor. 

Get a good processor and any good one in production now will see you past 3 to 5 years atleast if not more. I still know PRO people doing graphics with 790 Ultra, Q9650 but latest Quadros!!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> About 95 people out of 100 never really upgrade the processor. Its the Graphic card that people upgrade after a point of time. So its useless brain whacking over a processor.
> 
> Get a good processor and any good one in production now will see you past 3 to 5 years atleast if not more. I still know PRO people doing graphics with 790 Ultra, Q9650 but latest Quadros!!!



Exactly mate good point out there..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> About 95 people out of 100 never really upgrade the processor. Its the Graphic card that people upgrade after a point of time. So its useless brain whacking over a processor.
> 
> Get a good processor and any good one in production now will see you past 3 to 5 years atleast if not more. I still know PRO people doing graphics with 790 Ultra, Q9650 but latest Quadros!!!



True that  but when you think of investing in something you always think of long term and all the other possibilities even when you know you are not actually going to do any of that but you think "it's good to have" ;P


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2013)

Well guys, just got back from Lamington road and got the following parts...searched a lot and none of them had the 4th gen i5 except Primeabgb  but unfortunately didn't get the desired motherboard viz Asus Gryphone or Asus Z87 A

So here's the new build

*New Build*

*Processor* = Intel core i5 4670k 16500
*Mobo* = Asus Gryphone(14.3) OR  Asus Z87-A(13.6k) - Pending
*RAM* = RipjawsX(2x4GB CL9 1600Mhz) @ 5000
*HDD* = WD 1 tb Black 5350
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2175
*Tp link USB WiFi adapter* at 600
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Total* = 29625


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well guys, just got back from Lamington road and got the following parts...searched a lot and none of them had the 4th gen i5 except Primeabgb  but unfortunately didn't get the desired motherboard viz Asus Gryphone or Asus Z87 A
> 
> So here's the new build
> 
> ...



 very expensive. 1Tb HDD is available for 3800 even on flipkart. didn't see its WD Black.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> very expensive. 1Tb HDD is available for 3800 even on flipkart. didn't see its WD Black.



It's definitely not WD black 

guys are all the rates fine or did I pay extra??

Also pls suggest which mobo to go for

Asus Gryphone or Asus Z87-A?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well guys, just got back from Lamington road and got the following parts...searched a lot and none of them had the 4th gen i5 except Primeabgb  but unfortunately didn't get the desired motherboard viz Asus Gryphone or Asus Z87 A
> 
> So here's the new build
> 
> ...



Congrats for new build...u got all from prime?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

^^^Yup... searched a lot... Even thought of going with Ivy bridge as Haswell processors were not available anywhere.... Primeabgb was my last stop and fortunately he had it....but no mobo

Still waiting for the mobo... Guys please suggest whether I should go with Asus Gryphon or Asus Z87-A or Asus Z87-Pro???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^^^Yup... searched a lot... Even thought of going with Ivy bridge as Haswell processors were not available anywhere.... Primeabgb was my last stop and fortunately he had it....but no mobo
> 
> Still waiting for the mobo... Guys please suggest whether I should go with Asus Gryphon or Asus Z87-A or Asus Z87-Pro???



Anyone that is cheap & puts ticks in all boxes


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

Well Asus Z87-A is cheaper of three... but Gryphon is said to have higher quality components.

Also should I consider mobos other than Asus??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well Asus Z87-A is cheaper of three... but Gryphon is said to have higher quality components.
> 
> Also should I consider mobos other than Asus??



ASUS Z87-A Motherboard | Hardware Secrets

It's good enough IMO.. you may consider others but ASUS is generally better(or atleast most preffered in india)..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well Asus Z87-A is cheaper of three... but Gryphon is said to have higher quality components.
> 
> Also should I consider mobos other than Asus??



Gryphone is the choice if you are looking for some serious overclocking.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> 3. Planning to overclock?
> Ans: Not really unless its requierd, as and when the softwares/games demand it.





harshilsharma63 said:


> Gryphone is the choice if you are looking for some serious overclocking.



Gryphone reminds me of Gramophon*E*...
It's Gryphon 

BTW OP has no overclocking dreams...(If he was serious about overclocking he should have chosen FX 8350)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Gryphone reminds me of Gramophon*E*...
> It's Gryphon
> 
> BTW OP has no overclocking dreams...(If he was serious about overclocking he should have chosen FX 8350)



you got that right buddy....but will surely overclock when the need comes 

Called PrimeABGB...the mobos are still not available


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> you got that right buddy....but will surely overclock when the need comes
> 
> Called PrimeABGB...the mobos are still not available



spending >8k on motherboard when you'll overclock when needed is complete waste. get an H87 or B85 board instead.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> spending >8k on motherboard when you'll overclock when needed is complete waste. get an H87 or B85 board instead.



& What if I tell you op already has a K series Unlocked proccy ??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys... got a call from Primeabgb... Both the mobos are available.... But the guy said the seal is open... What to do... Should I order or not???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Guys... got a call from Primeabgb... Both the mobos are available.... But the guy said the seal is open... What to do... Should I order or not???



What reason did they gave for the open seal?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

ok...so spoke to him...he said their distributor has changed...now the distributor for ASUS is Redington and he has given him all the mobos with seal open but he assured that all is fine...if any problem occurs then he'll replace them.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright ppl... just received my Asus Gryphon from Primeabgb for 14k and Rs.150 delivery charges


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Alright ppl... just received my Asus Gryphon from Primeabgb for 14k and Rs.150 delivery charges



Pics...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Alright ppl... just received my Asus Gryphon from Primeabgb for 14k and Rs.150 delivery charges



14k+150 = 14150/- but site says 14299/-(how did it happen?? congo for ur 149rs saving.. )



harshilsharma63 said:


> Pics...





Spoiler



here u go
GRYPHON Z87 - Motherboards - ASUS

*www.google.co.in/search?q=asus+gryphon+z87&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=knDhUe3dGMPyrQe5j4CoDw&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Pics...



Coming soon


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 14k+150 = 14150/- but site says 14299/-(how did it happen?? congo for ur 149rs saving.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...would have saved a 100 more if I had picked the board myself... But going to Lamington in itself is a big task...paid 150 but saved time and energy 

Here are the pics

*ASUS GRYPHON*
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1720481_zpsf2fc5147.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1722201_zps0391986c.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1722341_zps78ed6291.jpg

*CM HYPER 212 EVO*
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1726511_zpsc4c85a1e.jpg

*Haswell i5 4670k*
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1726321_zpsde887609.jpg

GSKILL Ripjaws CL9 2x4Gb
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1727181_zps7c72bf12.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1729221_zps2b5968e1.jpg

*WD Black 1Tb*
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130713_1726031_zps63035d5c.jpg

Got this sticker with the mobo and now on my CM Haf 922 
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/PcUpgrade_Jul13/IMG_20130714_0153271_zps1dbd65ea.jpg

~

New Build

*Processor* = Intel core i5 4670k 16500
*Mobo* = Asus Gryphone 14000
*RAM* = RipjawsX(2x4GB CL9 1600Mhz) @ 5000
*HDD* = WD 1 tb Black 5350
*CPU Cooler* = CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2175
*USB WiFi adapter* Tp link 150N  at 600
----------------------------------------
*Total* = *43625/-*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 16, 2013)

congos, good price ............


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ That's a mighty rig and you've made good good decision. The system is definitely future proof.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That's a mighty rig and you've made good good decision. The system is definitely future proof.



hey thanx buddy


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2013)

Mighty Rig,very sensible buy,the rig will take on some biggies head on costing lakh upwards,Trust me. Just get the GPU sensibly. You will see some of the very best FPS and benchmarks with that Board CPU and a good GPU.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

Congos...What GPU do u intend to get? A 770 perhaps?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Mighty Rig,very sensible buy,the rig will take on some biggies head on costing lakh upwards,Trust me. Just get the GPU sensibly. You will see some of the very best FPS and benchmarks with that Board CPU and a good GPU.



Hey thanks man


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

mukherjee said:


> Congos...What GPU do u intend to get? A 770 perhaps?



Hey thanks... I already have a HD5770 Hawk edition and it works gr8


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey thanks... I already have a HD5770 Hawk edition and it works gr8


Ahhh...saving for the next big thing,are we??  
Carry on


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

mukherjee said:


> Ahhh...saving for the next big thing,are we??
> Carry on



You could say that ... but for now m gonna rely on it


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

mukherjee said:


> Ahhh...saving for the next big thing,are we??
> Carry on


Hey I havn't seen you around for long time..



abhidev said:


> You could say that ... but for now m gonna rely on it


You can say that.. it's micro beast that takes all $hit you throw at it very gracefully. (It nvr let me down.. )


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> You can say that.. it's micro beast that takes all $hit you throw at it very gracefully. (It nvr let me down.. )


Oh yeah ....I can clearly see the difference in the performance after and before the upgrade


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

absolutely.. E4500 is an infant as compared to i5-4670k

edit : Also do me a favour by updating your siggy.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Hey I havn't seen you around for long time..



Righto..been busy with PG...little time for pastimes :'(


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

mukherjee said:


> Righto..been busy with PG...little time for pastimes :'(



I see..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> absolutely.. E4500 is an infant as compared to i5-4670k
> 
> edit : Also do me a favour by updating your siggy.



Oh ye aa... but still its good... No problems at all in the past 6yrs


----------

